# Audyssey Sets Gain for All Channels?



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it odd that my XT32 setup for the Onkyo tx-nr929 would set a positive gain on all 9 channels? If they're all set at above zero db, couldn't they (shouldn't they) all be proportionately lower? 

-or does that represent the gain needed to boost up a somewhat larger room to actually achieve reference level at their THX reference 82db mark??? Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

If you set your subwoofer correctly @ 75db when starting the Audyssey cal, then the trim levels set are what they needed to be for your mic to hear that reference level from each speaker at the 1st measurement position.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess that explains it then! I have dual 10" RSL subs. Definitely set at 75db to start calibration. The sub channel is the only one not at a gain setting, it is at -1.5db. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

